# Texas vs Cigar Bars.



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Armstrong calls for state smoking ban | KXAN.com

Looks like they want to make it to where if you own a cigar shop or cigar bar, you cant smoke in them. Tring to say you have to look out for the employees and other non smokers that might venture in...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know if that'll fly...


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Architeuthis said:


> I don't know if that'll fly...


Tobacco legislation hasn't made total sense lately. I hope this nor the statewide ban gets passed, but our legislature can do anything against our will.


----------

